
Ask HN: Create text and still image slideshow from YouTube video - andybak
This falls under the category of &quot;Surely someone has done this?&quot;<p>I absolutely loathe watching video tutorials. YouTube has automatic speech to text captions and extracting these is fairly easy.<p>But they lack context. It occurred to me that you could also extract significant video frames (i.e. a camera cut) and combine these with the captions to get a fairly serviceable image and text version of many coding tutorials.<p>Does this already exist?
======
brudgers
If it's not discoverable or accessible, then effectively it does not exist. Or
if it does, there's room for a discoverable/accessible alternative.

